# it helps



## creativelady (Sep 21, 2013)

Marijuana has helped me a lot with my adult add, it helps me focus to get things done. No other drug has worked as well. My worst enemy has been alcohol it makes you feel good for a minute but keeps you from getting things done.

I had a friend whose wife had cancer and she was losing the battle because she could not eat, made her nauseous because of the chemo. I suggested he get her some  Marijuana, he baked her some brownies and it saved her life. It made her hungry and she was eating everything in site. She is alive today I think because of that, along with the chemo of course as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2013)

That is great news lady. It is a miracle medicine I am told...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to the passion ...sure glad you found the Meds that work...

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to MP.  Like you, I have seen cannabis make a huge difference in a cancer patient's life.  It is so wonderful that your friend's wife recovered.


----------



## lindseyj (Jan 27, 2014)

Medical marijuana has been found beneficial in the treatment of chronic pain. In addition to it's analgesic effects, it is known for its anti-inflammatory properties. That's why medical marijuana usuage and cultivation under a doctor's recommendation is getting legal in many states.


----------



## Shaun485 (May 29, 2015)

Who would have thought that cancer could be prevented from spreading by using medical marijuana! According to studies, compounds in cannabis could even kill cancer cells!


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2015)

isn't that awesome Shaun 485!


----------

